# SATB slaw?



## up in smoke (Jan 19, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how SATB slaw differentiates from regular cole slaw? :oops:
Saw it on a new Texas Q shack menu 
in my area. (Pittsburgh)


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jan 19, 2007)

Sorry Carl.. can't help ya...never heard of it before...you just might have to go into the place and try it..

Richard


----------



## Dutch (Jan 19, 2007)

??Huh?? I know that in music *SATB* means *S*oprano, *A*lto, *T*enor and *B*ass. Don't see how that would apply to a slaw, though.

For what it's worth, Carl, me and Richard elect you to be the SMF Test Dum. . opps, ah, er . .  Test Taster (yeah that's the word I'm looking for)
to explore this issue and report back with your findings!! :mrgreen: 
I'm sure Tulsa Jeff will cover your travel expenses -most likely he'll cover the bottom of a bird cage with your expense report; but I digress-:twisted:


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 21, 2007)

Those letters relate to the Name of the place or somethin'?

Debi


----------



## up in smoke (Jan 21, 2007)

Thank you Debi! :oops: 
Scottâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Authentic Texas BBQ (shoulda known), even my toes are blushing :roll:
What threw me off was they offer regular slaw and SATB slaw (somehow I was thinking elements of ATBâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s in a slaw,) I guess!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 21, 2007)

Your welcome Up - 
Sometime we need someone from the outside to look in on us. It's the forest and trees thing don't cha know... 
Don't feel bad - I've been know to lose my glases when there on top of my head!

Debi


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 21, 2007)

guess it's settled.. I was thinking along the lines of Sweet And Tangy something.. almost right.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jan 21, 2007)

Good...Mystery solved....


----------



## larry maddock (Jan 21, 2007)

hello hello---
 we now KNOW what the letters mean--

whats the diff????//


----------



## joed617 (Jan 21, 2007)

Not to worry Carl,  Years ago we took my sister out for Chinese food, She was reading the menu and the waiter came by and she asked him <as she pointed to the item> "What is fr fr pot"? she asked.  The chinese waiter replied "French Fried Potatoes" I still laugh when I think of it .. 

Joe


----------



## larry maddock (Jan 21, 2007)

its sun--6;40 cst---they didnt answer the phone--had recording--


----------



## up in smoke (Jan 22, 2007)

Larry, they are closed on Sundays, I will have to check it out tomorrowâ€¦be patient, grasshopper! :lol:


----------



## up in smoke (Jan 22, 2007)

O.K. hereâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s the dealâ€¦SATB slaw is their signature _(get it?)_ cole slaw. It has a sweet & sour poppyseed dressing instead of the creamy style, also the cabbage is cut real thin like angelhair pasta, it goes real nice with BBQ! Thank you all for your patience! Whew!
 :oops:


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 22, 2007)

Sounds like a German style slaw except for the popyseeds.


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 24, 2007)

Speaking of snakes that might've bitten you, wouldn't that be ABTs?

And speaking of slaw, would anyone be interested in a good original(from Viet Nam) viet namese chicken slaw recipe?  If so, Ill bring it from home and post it.

Tim


----------



## up in smoke (Jan 24, 2007)

Looks like Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m going to wear this topic like an albatross! Duh (ABTâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s) I shoulda thunked instead of thinked. :oops: 

Be that as it may Dickydoo, I do  love slaw and I do love chicknâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]â€¦so please bring it on so that I may add it to my gastronomic repertoire! :roll:


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 24, 2007)

Here it is:

Saigon Albatross-I mean Chicken Slaw

You'll need:

! 16 oz. bag of shredded cabbage (preferably angel hair cut)
1/2 large onion extra thin sliced
2 large julienned carrots
1 1/2 tsp. coarse ground black pepper
3 boneless skinless chicken breasts simmered in broth, cooled and shredded into srips along the grain of the meat.( the idea is to reduce the chicken to a size similar to the vegetables.

Toss all together then make dressing:

1/4C rice wine vinegar
juice of 1 large lemon or 1 lime (I prefer lime)
1/4C fish sauce
3Tbs sugar

Whisk dressing together until sugar is dissolved, pour over salad, toss and chill for at least 30 minutes.  Toss again just before serving.

Quick and easy and oh so tasty.  Give it a try and let me know what you think.

Tim


----------



## Dutch (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey dicky, this recipe really ought to rock if it was made with smoked chicken breast meat!  Yum, yum!!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Carl- from your statement, sounds like you may have read the "Rhyme of the Ancient Mariner". I read it-can't remember if it was in the 8th or 9th grade. 

_"Ah! well-a-day! what evil looks 
Had I from old and young! 
Instead of the cross, the Albatross 
About my neck was hung."_


----------



## up in smoke (Jan 25, 2007)

arrrrrrrrgghh, ya heard right laddie! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I believe it was in the year of our Lord, 19 and 6?â€¦well, a long time back there! :roll:


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 25, 2007)

Pig butt, Pig butt everywhere, and not a drop to smoke?  :?   :roll:  :roll: 

The recipe rocks as is, but let me know how it does w/ smoked clux.

Tim


----------



## dgross (Jan 25, 2007)

Just have a net ready in case the pigs have wings-don't want them to take off with the goods ( or try to rescue them ) :lol: ! Daun


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 26, 2007)

DickeyDoobbq -

What is fish sauce? Is it like a ketsup thing or tartar sauce thing? Or maybe chinese?

Debi


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 29, 2007)

Deb,
       Fish sauce is an Asian condiment.  It's light brown and watery.  As I understand it's made by soaking dried anchovies to extract their concentrated flavors.  If I'm not mistaken, it's then fermented.  It's used almost universally throughout Asia.  I know it sounds yucky, but if you try the recipe, I think you'll like it.

Tim


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 29, 2007)

It actually sounds good. I don't like to eat anchovies by themselves but I love Caesar dressing and that's loaded with anchovies.

I will have to try this. Thanks!


----------

